# To all you veterans out there....



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

From me as well!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We are having a memorial dinner for our veteran, who was in WWII. 

Thanks to all the people who kept us free. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guess I'll go out to the cemetery in the morning for the Memorial Day Ceremony. All of you, vets and all, should turn out in your town. Show veterans that you care.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks from Chuck & Gerry


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your service. I get to enjoy this hobby thanks to your sacrifices. I never served, but try to do my little bit ( as a USAF civilian employee) by supporting the men and women of the United States Air Force who keep us free every day. 

THANK YOU! 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

As a child, I once found myself wondering why animal doctors were having a parade.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As a child, I once found myself wondering why animal doctors were having a parade. 

True, and if all animal doctors were that heavily armed, it wouldn't bode well for the animals.  "But Doc, that's not what I meant when I said Fluffy needs her shots!" 

Seriously, thanks from here as well. We may or may not agree with the politics that put our troops in harms way, but that in no way lessens our respect for those who willingly go there on our behalf. Enjoy the day knowing you have a multitude of grateful individuals standing behind you. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

A salute and heartfelt thanks to veterans of all past wars and conflicts and to the men and women currently on active duty. Hoo-rah!


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

'Preciate the thoughts. Thanks, all. 

USMC 1969-1978 (CH-46 Helicopter Pilot)


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all. US Army 1967-68. And god bless our troops of today for making us safe. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all.

U.S. Army
9th INF DIV
Mobile Riverine Force
Mekong Delta
Vietnam 1966-67


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your service to our country. It is appreciated!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was in the Air Force 1966 to 69. Was a ground crew chief on Mc Donald RF-4C Phantoms. 

We would be standing on the flight line whatching our planes take off and Senior Master Sargent Graham Thams. would say " You make planes fly " 

JJ


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks vets. Past, present and future

US Army, 23 years
Field Artillery
3rd Infantry Division
25th Infantry Division
a few others.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Memorial Day - Theodosia Pickering Garrison 
A handful of old men walking down the village street 
In worn, brushed uniforms, their gray heads high; 
A faded flag above them, one drum to lift their feet- 
Look again, O heart of mine, and see what passes by! 

There's a vast crowd swaying, there's a wild band playing, 
The streets are full of marching men, or tramping cavalry. 
Alive and young and straight again, they ride to greet a mate again- 
The gallant souls, the great souls that live eternally! 

A handful of old men walking down the highways? 
Nay, we look on heroes that march among their peers, 
The great, glad Companions have swung from heaven's byways 
And come to join their own again across the dusty years. 

There are strong hands meeting, there are staunch hearts greeting- 
A crying of remembered names, of deeds that shall not die. 
A handful of old men?-Nay, my heart, look well again; 
The spirit of America today is marching by!


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I spent Memorial Day at Arlington National Cemetery. I spent much time in Section 60 where we bury our heroes from Iraq and Afghanistan. Then I went to hear the President speak. Returned to Section 60 and the President was there meeting with families. It was an inspiring Memorial Day.







Section 60 was full of mourners and those paying respect. My heart is both heavy and lifted up as I walk there. 



Tom
Proud to have served 30 years.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

A Veteran is someone, who at one point in their life, wrote a blank check payable to the United States of America for an amount up to, and including their life. That is beyond honor, and there are way too many people in this country who no longer remember that fact. 

Paul Deis 
Electricians Mate 2nd Class 
United States Coast Guard 
1974-1980


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

A Veteran is someone, who at one point in their life, wrote a blank check payable to the United States of America for an amount up to, and including their life. That is beyond honor, and there are way too many people in this country who no longer remember that fact. 

Beautifully said. However, it's very heartwarming to those who've served when we hear words of thanks, because it was not so long ago that we were pretty much invisible. It was only last year when my company arranged -- for the first time ever -- a special event for veterans on November 11th. Fortunately, they took great care to also remember those who made that ultimate sacrifice. 

Sergeant, 5th MI Co. 
United States Army 
1975-1978


----------

